# Cast Iron



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

When I flush my toilet, water comes out of my ceiling.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

So one would assume, that when you flush your toilet, piss and poo, come out of your ceiling? That just plain old sucks. Weird as it is, I have never had a major plumbing issue in my own home.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Are they still on a septic?


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

I have never seen copper tied to cast iron like that. Is that normal out there? Thats what I love about this site. You think you know ***** and then you realize evrybody corn chunks ARE different.


----------



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just started this job today. The owner of the house passed away and the house is donated to a church. The bathroom was barely used for the past 3-4 years as she could not get up and down stairs to good. The top half of the cast on the horizontal was completely gone. Two swings with a 20 oz Eastwing hammer and the hole pipe came down, fittings and all.


----------



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

The house is on city sewer. I will take a close up shot tommorrow of the copper/cast connection and post it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

:blink:Is that copper reducer leaded in that hub? I can't tell how from the pic.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

skw83 said:


> The house is on city sewer. I will take a close up shot tommorrow of the copper/cast connection and post it.


The house used to be on a septic, hydrogen sulphide gas is what ate away the top of the cast iron, the copper will go next, it only affects horizontal piping, all the vertical stacks will still be fine. If you want to do the church a favor tell them it is in their best interest to cut out all of the existing three inch horizontal copper waste as well, it doesn't last that much longer than the iron does once it is exposed to hydrogen sulphide.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

airgap said:


> :blink:Is that copper reducer leaded in that hub? I can't tell how from the pic.


It is a reducing hub adapter, it is a legal fitting.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Cast to copper fittings are common on older homes in this area. See it at least once a week.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> It is a reducing hub adapter, it is a legal fitting.


 What makes the seal? I see tons of cast, but almost never see copper DWV. Especially a connection between the 2.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

the fitting leaded in the cast iron is brass, lots of hook ups like that in the buckeye state, i never liked copper drains but it was alot easier then lead jts. thank GOD for pvc&abs. i will still pour a lead jt. every once in a while, usually a 2nd. story bath with a rotted out c.i. toilet flange. still have all the lead tools that was my dads
i guess real men pump iron- cast iron! leak1


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

airgap said:


> What makes the seal? I see tons of cast, but almost never see copper DWV. Especially a connection between the 2.


That one looks leaded in, but they make tap san tees with threads on them for copper stub outs on sinks. We do all our hospital work in cast and copper drains.


----------

